# VW vs. HONDA



## lotekshoeco (Nov 29, 2006)

This kid is trying to tell me a 89 honda civic is more reliable than a brand new vw im telling him they arent can we get some more opinions on this


----------



## VW81Rabbit (May 20, 2006)

*Re: VW vs. HONDA (lotekshoeco)*

H-da reliability FTW!


----------



## lotekshoeco (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: VW vs. HONDA (VW81Rabbit)*

so your saying that an 89 honda civic is more reliable than a brand new vw?


----------



## VW81Rabbit (May 20, 2006)

*Re: VW vs. HONDA (lotekshoeco)*

I'm saying that i've owned them both and if it wasn't for the love of vw i would drive a Honda daily because of its reliability.


----------



## lotekshoeco (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: VW vs. HONDA (VW81Rabbit)*

at the age of 17 how have you owned a breand new vw and a 89 honda civic? your parents must be good to you. wait werent you the one who told me that a 89 civic is more reliable than a brand new vw?


----------



## VW81Rabbit (May 20, 2006)

*Re: VW vs. HONDA (lotekshoeco)*

Well, my brother had a 20th ae and had tons of problems and my family has owned vws and hondas for a long time. trust me honda is more reliable.


----------



## Diesel Smugness (Nov 14, 2007)

*Re: VW vs. HONDA (VW81Rabbit)*


----------



## VW81Rabbit (May 20, 2006)

*Re: VW vs. HONDA (blu98gtivr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blu98gtivr6* »_









I don't understand your opinion?


----------



## Diesel Smugness (Nov 14, 2007)

*Re: VW vs. HONDA (VW81Rabbit)*

edited for double post


_Modified by blu98gtivr6 at 11:52 PM 2-5-2008_


----------



## Diesel Smugness (Nov 14, 2007)

*Re: VW vs. HONDA (VW81Rabbit)*

i think the whole vw vs honda thing is overplayed and makes me sick hence the walked into the thread and vomited or for those who like pictures








also I think this thread needs to be locked b4 it gets any worse and again for those who likey tha picys


----------



## VW81Rabbit (May 20, 2006)

*Re: VW vs. HONDA (blu98gtivr6)*

another vw owner who wont admit honda is more reliable.


----------



## Diesel Smugness (Nov 14, 2007)

*Re: VW vs. HONDA (VW81Rabbit)*

I don't drive a vw because it more reliable or faster or better looking I drive one because of the personality and the love affair I have for them.I would rather push my car than willingly drive a honda.
*so here's your wing*








*here's your spinners*








*and here's your fart can*








*now go be reliable somewhere else*



_Modified by blu98gtivr6 at 11:50 PM 2-5-2008_


----------



## phill0046 (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: VW vs. HONDA (blu98gtivr6)*

















How can it be more reliable with a smaller engine and all that body work to hold up?


----------



## VW81Rabbit (May 20, 2006)

*Re: VW vs. HONDA (phill0046)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phill0046* »_
How can it be more reliable with a smaller engine and all that body work to hold up?









V-Tec?


----------



## VW81Rabbit (May 20, 2006)

*Re: VW vs. HONDA (blu98gtivr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blu98gtivr6* »_i think the whole vw vs honda thing is overplayed and makes me sick

True. But the fact is Honda is more reliable. we obviously don't drive vws for the reliability like said...but when the question comes up of which is more reliable obviously i would have to say honda is.


----------



## VW81Rabbit (May 20, 2006)

*Re: VW vs. HONDA (VW81Rabbit)*

maybe because of this? http://youtube.com/watch?v=D2BavfShtZU


----------



## goosler (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: VW vs. HONDA (lotekshoeco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lotekshoeco* »_This kid is trying to tell me a 89 honda civic is more reliable than a brand new vw im telling him they arent can we get some more opinions on this


Enough with these stupid threads......who cares? you will always find proponents for honda & obviously (since this is a vw site) you will find vw fans..... everyone has different opinions & expiriences.....now shut up already damn newbie.
go ask your mommy for some money so you can buy a clue. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 








this POS


_Modified by goosler at 9:27 AM 2-6-2008_


----------



## WakeHead (Dec 7, 1999)

*Re: VW vs. HONDA (lotekshoeco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lotekshoeco* »_This kid is trying to tell me a 89 honda civic is more reliable than a brand new vw im telling him they arent can we get some more opinions on this

Tell him to look at Consumer Report vehicle reliability info for new VWs. CR actually 'Recommends' the 2.5 Jetta and the GTI gets almost all 'Excellent' (8 out of 10 categories). The MkV reliability is pretty good. No way any 20 year old car even if its been garaged for that time is more reliable than anything new let alone one that has pretty good reliability history.


----------



## supavr6lover (May 7, 2004)

*Re: VW vs. HONDA (WakeHead)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WakeHead* »_
Tell him to look at Consumer Report vehicle reliability info for new VWs. CR actually 'Recommends' the 2.5 Jetta and the GTI gets almost all 'Excellent' (8 out of 10 categories). The MkV reliability is pretty good. No way any 20 year old car even if its been garaged for that time is more reliable than anything new let alone one that has pretty good reliability history.









x2.. new cars are said to last over 300,000 miles.. that 89 civic will die at 250 and will never see day light at 300k .. unless it has a different motor.. which violates my reliability regulations


----------



## gnavs (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: VW vs. HONDA (WakeHead)*

teenagers arguing about reliability of cars they've owned is like a virgins arguing about who's better in bed. 
This comparison sucks the big one.


----------



## VW81Rabbit (May 20, 2006)

*Re: VW vs. HONDA (goosler)*


_Quote, originally posted by *goosler* »_
(since this is a vw site) you will find vw fans.....
_Modified by goosler at 9:27 AM 2-6-2008_

yup, if this was on a Honda forum that 89 civic would have 400k on it and run like a champ. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Now...I know for a fact my uncles 93 civic is way more reliable than my brothers 20th was, and also can tell you a new Honda is more reliable than a new vw. It doesn't take looking at statistics and searching for the answer, its a pretty known fact, the vw scene i guess just doesn't want to admit it?


----------



## gnavs (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: VW vs. HONDA (VW81Rabbit)*

It is also widely known that kids know nothing until they are *at least *finished high school. They may think they do, but in fact.......they don't.


----------



## Diesel Smugness (Nov 14, 2007)

*Re: VW vs. HONDA (VW81Rabbit)*

why don't you compare it to a mk1.mk4s are the worst incarnation of vw that there ever was, for that matter why don't the aircooled guys speak up because nothing and i mean nothing is or ever will be a reliable as an aircooled vw.


----------



## Diesel Smugness (Nov 14, 2007)

*Re: VW vs. HONDA (gnavs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gnavs* »_It is also widely known that kids know nothing until they are *at least *finished high school. They may think they do, but in fact.......they don't.


----------



## VW81Rabbit (May 20, 2006)

*Re: VW vs. HONDA (gnavs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gnavs* »_It is also widely known that kids know nothing until they are *at least *finished high school. They may think they do, but in fact.......they don't.

Wow, VERY good point. Couldn't have said it better.....Because I know when i was in high school i had a class on VW vs Honda reliability. Or general car knowledge...you def. hit the nail right on the head.


----------



## gnavs (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: VW vs. HONDA (VW81Rabbit)*

Life experience does not come with your high school diploma.


----------



## VW81Rabbit (May 20, 2006)

*Re: VW vs. HONDA (gnavs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gnavs* »_Life experience does not come with your high school diploma.









Then why not say until you are *at least* 18 yrs old?


----------



## gnavs (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: VW vs. HONDA (VW81Rabbit)*

I'm gonna be that old man sitting in a rocking chair on my porch with a shotgun yelling at kids to get off my lawn.


----------



## Diesel Smugness (Nov 14, 2007)

*Re: VW vs. HONDA (gnavs)*


----------



## SLC4EVER (Oct 7, 1999)

*Re: VW vs. HONDA (blu98gtivr6)*

http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif


----------

